# Pimples



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Do chi's get pimples? I found a tiny little bump under Peeks ear this morning and of course freaked out. It feels like the tiniest little pimple. I know hairless dogs get them all the time, but do Chi's get them too? Thank you. Rochelle.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have seen a few on mine time to time, but its mostly in the summer I found them . If its not a pimple it could be a scab. ....Hairless Acne is somthing I dread.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you have a hairless too. Yes, I dread the black heads on them in the summer. Now I'm thinking the thingy I found on Peek does feel like a scab. I'll keep an eye on it. Thank you!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bam had one on his chest a while back too - i freaked out but it went away in like 2 days, it was small but i get freaked out when something out o fthe norm happens to bam. so i understand - but it'll just go away!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, compared to the hairless breed, these little chi's (as long as they are healthy of course) are the lowest maintenance dogs I've seen. Peek is so easy to care for and finding the pimply thing threw me for a loop. On a crested, I wouldn't have thought twice about it. 
I only bath Peek once a month, and he's so independant. Plays by himself for hours, has a shiny coat and loves to be brushed, but I find them so easy to care for. Does everyone who owns a chi find this?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

When it comes to grooming and bathing wise the chihuahua is so easy to care for, but Hairless and even powder puff chinese crested fail in compare. Hairless skin is so much work, the worst is when they are in the teenager stage. Powderpuffs need to be brushed all the time to avoid matting of the fur. 

And Yes I do have a Hairless, and I very proud hehehe.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Me too. They ar SO worth the work.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Me too. They ar SO worth the work.


amen sister lol. My friends thought hairless was wrong or creepy. Now I have them coming around and wanting their own hairless.:coolwink:


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

They say they are like potoe chips. You can never have just one.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> They say they are like potoe chips. You can never have just one.


Oh I agree, I would get more chinese crested if I could. But right now this many is good.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

My boy crested passes away not too long ago, and I just think I'd be comparing another to him too much right now. One day I'll get another. Right now two hairless's and my Peek is plenty.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> My boy crested passes away not too long ago, and I just think I'd be comparing another to him too much right now. One day I'll get another. Right now two hairless's and my Peek is plenty.


I have 4 chihuhuas, 2 chinese crested/papillons and a hairless chinese crested. I did have a another female hairless and a male powder puff but I lost them in accident right after xmas. I just recently got my hairless, boy did I miss the hairless. Nothing compares to petting baby smooth skin lol. You should post some pix of your hairless, I would love too see them!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

This was my Dargo









Lola on Halloween









And my crested / Pug


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

He is so stunning!! Such a great facial expression!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I've also added my other's underneath. Thank you for the compliment. He was my everything. I miss him so.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I have never seen a crested/pug WOW! Lola looks so cute as a witch!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

MoMo








Saber


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Ohhhhh, I love them!! Thank you for posting those.
Lola and Rygel, the crested/pug were both rescues. Rygel is quite a unique looking dude. You should see him play with Peek. 25 pound big guy, vs, little 4 pound Peek. He plays so gentle though.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

wow 25lbs of nakedness lol, has to fun to watch them all play. But now I can say I have seen a chinese crested/pug hairless. Do you know if he is half and half?


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, he's half and half, or so I was told by the lady who rescued him. Some say he's Xolo (purebred) but we'll never be 100% sure. He's 100% love bug, that we know.


----------

